# East Branch / Headwaters Park in Geauga County



## Scot (Apr 18, 2006)

Anybody ice fish this lake?

It's right down the road from me, and I had never been there before last weekend, just happened to go in and look around. All the signs say fishing only from the platforms and not from shore...does this apply in the winter? Is ice fishing allowed here?


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Yes, you can ice Fish. Try to find a map of the lake, if not I can pm you one. I’ve done well there on the ice in 2015.


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

Isn’t there a fishable pike population in that lake


----------



## Scot (Apr 18, 2006)

allwayzfishin said:


> Yes, you can ice Fish. Try to find a map of the lake, if not I can pm you one. I’ve done well there on the ice in 2015.



Thanks for the info...it's actually a nice little park, I've had to drive by it many times on the way from here to there and never actually had the chance to stop in. I think it's because the entrance is actually on SR608 and I'm always on US322.


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Its. a beautiful park but if ya ice fish it stick to the middle of the lake. I do better out there than near shore. . The summer drawn down seems to effect where the fish sit in the winter. I kinda gave up on that lake, i now just head to Mosquito. Plus east branch gets alot of lake effect snow which makes the ice much thinner on that lake.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Straley said:


> Isn’t there a fishable pike population in that lake


In all my time fishing out there as a kid I never hooked one.


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Theres pike in all our local reservoirs but some lakes def have way more than others. If ya wana seriously tatget Pike head to Mosquito Lake. I get them there while targeting eyes. Never got one in East branch but i have in the upper Cuyahoga.


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

Wonder how good tip ups would be on mosquito going have to give them a try if this ice decideds to corporate


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Straley said:


> Wonder how good tip ups would be on mosquito going have to give them a try if this ice decideds to corporate


I would. Maybe a surprise flathead too


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

Ya caught a few flatheads during my fishing adventures couldn’t imagine trying to get one thru a 8 inch hole


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Straley said:


> Ya caught a few flatheads during my fishing adventures couldn’t imagine trying to get one thru a 8 inch hole


Straley....those are some cool pics man. Nice lookin fish. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Better off going somewhere else. Eastbranch has never been a good ice fishing producer from all I've heard


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks 1more cast I love my fishing


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Beautiful haul there! Erie? You could say that's "eye"ce fishing


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

I’m chomping at the bit if the war inside my head don’t take a day I’ll go insane


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

Yes it was Lake Erie 2015 thru the ice and out of the boat steelhead out of gevena on the lake


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

What size eskimo do you have? That thing looks like a shed


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

Set the drag what’s up it’s a Eskimo 2 a lot of room that was the first trip fishing out of it 12 walleye 86 pounds and my wife personal best 11 1/4 31 inches I got it mounted for her


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I bought the three or four I think I can't remember a couple years ago like the big octagon one you could fit six people in the damn thing and fish pretty comfortably can't wait to use it for real this year last year was a dud I also found a ice screw driver that was cheaper and looked a little bit better well-built than the eskimos version I'm dying to try out first time I went out with that new one and try to hand screw in those anchors after about an hour and a half I gave up and I still didn't even get the first damn screw good for you getting the woman involved I told my old lady she was coming ice fishing with me she told me to go f myself


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

Set the drag I picked a good one she deer hunts with tree stand turkey hunts and loves Lake Erie walleye and pretty accomplished at bass fishing


----------

